# How small is small ? ( 6-23 ) shocked again



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was finally able to get ahold of this little fellow ( He's as fast as he is small ! )  and move him to a temp enclosure where he will not have to compete with the parents for springtails . 
The parents would gobble them up as soon as I put them in the enclosure . And it will also be easier to give him a drop of Calcium Gluconate when I get some . Here are a couple of pictures so you can see how tiny he is . I figured it would be best to move him since the surrogate parents ( it was raised by my Cristobals ) are so much bigger than him and he will not have to compete for food and maybe have fruit flys crawling on him . 

He came out almost two months to the day since the tad was put in the brom. 

My first Escudo froglet 


















Hopefully I can keep him alive and in tiny enough food ! 
I made a few more springtail cultures this weekend . 
I doubt he would be able to eat even the smallest fruitfly .

Hopefully there will be a couple more coming out of my Escodo viv in a day or so .


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Pretty cool, how did you finally catch it?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

VERY cool Mark.

These guys are getting to be one of my next "must have" frogs. Better start saving my money now  

BEST OF LUCK with the little guy.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I just shooed it out with a spoon into a small plastic container . I found that works pretty good when moving frogs you don't have to even touch them , just heard it where you want it to go .


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Man, very cool. Escudos have got to be one of my favorite morphs of pumilio (Colon and Bastimentos coming in close too). It's too bad they're so expensive! I do hope that when I start my research on the complex, that I can work with this morph!

Good luck with it!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks s bit bigger then mine. hard to compare since it was raised surrogate. you`ll have to see how the christobal froglets are sizewise and compare this one to the ones tha parents raise.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was wondering weather the size of the feeder eggs might have had something to do with that ? Since cristo eggs are bigger , it might have had more to eat while growing . 

The one cristobal tad that I can see is almost 2/3rds as big as the froglett allready and it only has back legs so far . They were right next to each other in the bromgrowing up .


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

...wow. is that really a DIME?

congrats man, wish i had a few


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome pics! Congrats on the babies. On a side note, how much would one of those froglets cost?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The adults were $350+ so I imagine something similar... we've got to see if they survive to that age first...

If you need really tiny food, I tend to keep "froglet tanks" that are basically springtail cultures and some compost mites... when I've got tads in the what I heavily feed the tank, causing a boom in the tiny baby springs... do this at intervals with your springtail cultures will give you fresh springtail babies to feed them as well. I usually prefer to keep the froglets in the parent tanks due to the large and stable population of microfauna, but this requires a tank larger than most people give their pairs, with tons of leaf litter... so I also try and set up the eqivalent outside the parent tank.

Also try stuted wingless FFs as soon as you can... toss in a couple to see if it will eat it...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I put him in a 15-20 gal size tupperware temp container loaded with springtails lots of leaf litter and a couple small broms because the other forgs ate the springtails as soon as i put them in the viv . I'm going to wait a couple weeks before I try to put a few fruit flys in because he is so small . 

I have a couple older wingless cultures left over and I found that some times you get a second boom of flys from an older culture (5-6 weeks) and they tend to be alot smaller than the first growth flys. I've had this happen a few times . So hopefully I get some smaller flys out of these . 

It would be nice if it starts eating the flys soon that way I can get some vitamins in him .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

One week old and doing good so far, I havent seen him again untill today as the temp container has alot of leaf litter for him to hide in . All of his tail is gone and he got his 1'st drop of Calcium today . It didn't seem to bother him . He looks healthy . And his temp container is loaded with springtails so he should have all he wants to eat , I put a couple fruit flys in too , but I don't think he's big enough to eat them . I only put in 5-10 flys so there are not alot in there crawling all over him stressing him out .

The colors so far are darker than the parents , and it looks like it will have some black spotting like the mother but more red than the mother and less than the father .


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

he's tiny!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work! Don't think the FFs would be worth it right now, try 2-3 flies in a few weeks. Until then, make sure to make it a springtail haven... I'd feed them like a normal culture to keep it producing young (those that don't get eaten). You won't notice him doing much damage to the population at first, but having a variety of sizes available from an active "culture" going in his tank will allow him lots of sizes to choose from (and more likely to produce the sizes he needs at the time) and will allow for a population explosion which he will eventually decimate when he gets bigger  

I honestly wouldn't take any bets on what his color/pattern will end up... while it's a good bet he'll be red and blue, pumilio froglets of other morphs have shown that what morphs isn't always what they end up as maturity... patterns on froglets often change and even disappear as they age...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I found another froglet today and its actually in the parents vivarium , hopefully there are a couple in there .:lol: 

I think it's going to be alot harder to catch this one than it was the other one , so I can put them together in their temp container . This one seems to be about the same size as the one the Cristobals raised but thats just from a quick glance of it . I'm curious to see weather they came out the same size to see if the bigger feeder eggs from the Cristo's helped it grow a little bigger .

Corey , I basicly dumped 1/2 the springtails out of two different cultures so they will have plenty to eat for a while . 
As for the fruit flys I didn't think he is big enough to eat them I just figured I would put just a couple in there so he was used to seeing them and when he's ready they are there . 

And I figured the coloration will probably change with age that was just an observation from how it looks now .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's Escudo froglet number two this one was raised by the Escudo parents , and it is a little smaller than the Cristobal raised froglet . Not much but noticable . There is at least one more hopping around in there that I have seen so far too  .


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

cool! Thats a really tiny froglet!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice...keep up the good work (or tell them to, as the case may be)!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't take much more of these...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They seem to grow like weeds. I`ve got 2 taking ff`s already.
They are like bulldogs, very active and strong for as small as they are. They don`t seem to spend more than a couple hours on the brom leaf before they`re down exploring the tank and eating whatever fits in their mouth.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Aaron , they sure seem like very hardy frogs for all their size . The first one I found seems to have put on a little weight and size in a couple weeks . I have found a total of three more in the Escudo viv , they seem like good parents too , so far .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Some bad news and good news this evening . One of my Escudo froglets died . About a week ago I noticed one was alot thinner than the other three so I took it out and put it in an enclosure by itself just incase the problem was stress to keep a better eye on it , but I guess I caught it too late and he never recovered .  Since they look alike and I didn't want to go rooting around in the tank all the time to check on them I just must have missed seeing this happening . And I was just going to give Dr. Frye a call tomorow to see if he could help .

Then I was checking all the other tanks to see what was going on and seen something funny looking in the other Escudo tank, and just after finding the froglet dead I guess I was paranoid because through the glass it looked like a shriveled up frog but after opening the door and taking a closer look It seems it was another froglet 










This little guy looks like he has alot more blue than the other froglets from the other pair . It's hard to see him in there and I don't know how I'm ever going to get it out or the viv without tearing it up , so I'm going to wait a week or so to see if any more pop up before I try to capture it .

Its in here 










Well at least the other three original froglets are doing good and getting fat munching on the springtails in the tank . Heres how they look like now they are almost half the size of the parents already . I haven't seen them eat any fruit flys yet , but I put them in there and they seem to dissapear so they must be .










I guess I should be happy that I have three out of four froglets live from my first clutch . And it was their first clutch too .


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

that's awesome.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i honestly didnt thik that it was possible for something to be thta small...
thats amazing man


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't have been so worried about trying to capture this little guy , as when I went to feed the tank this morning , when I opened the door he made a bee-line for the floor :shock: Thats the first time I had any frog even try to get out . Luckily he didn't seem to hurt him self . He's so dark in color and small I didn't even see it in the leaf litter . It has alot more blue than the other pairs froglets . He seems to be a little bigger than when the other froglets came out too . 











I guess I'm going to have to keep an eye on this little escape artist !


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

yeha, that wouldve sucked if he got away


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Not to get off topic but I had the lid on my 40 gal open the other day as I was getting distracted on the forum!! I turn around only to see a baby inferalanis hopping on the glass top!! I was lucky enough that he turned right around and jumped back where he came from!! I was so amazed that he would come out let alone go back in!!!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow , I had quite a suprise and a shock this evening . 
I was checking up on all my tanks hopeing to see a couple new froglets in my first Escudo tank ( It's about time , hopefully any day now ?) . But nothing yet . 
So I go to the other Escudo tank and was checking it out to see what might be happening in there , and there is a frog of a different color pattern sitting right in the middle of the tank that I never seen before !!! :shock: :shock: What the Heck ! It seems there was a froglet that kept himself under cover for two months ! It looks over half grown . The reason I pulled the other two froglets was I didn't think the tank had enough floor space to hold enough springtails to support them . I guess I was wrong because it looks nice , plump and healthy . I guess I should to try to catch it so I can start giving it some calcium ?? But who knows it might be another two months before I see it again . :lol:
How cool is that . Sneaky little buggers !


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Pushhhhhhhhh, you're not so great  

Congrats!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Wow cute lil' critters


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This thread has my jealousy all over it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Get a picture! I wanna see!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats man. 3 out of 4 for a first clutch is awesome...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Antone , I've only seen it twice . And the first time I thought I was imagining it ! He looks like the bottom two froglets Red and Blue . I guess I'm going to have to wait till I move them into one of the new tanks when they are planted to get it out of there .
Tyler , I guess I've been lucky so far

Heres a new one that popped out friday . I still can't get over how tiny they are when they come out . And they sure can JUMP ! This guy cleared the legnth of the viv in one hop , luckily not onto the floor like the other one did .

I know she deposited seven tads who knows how many made it .
It's from the second clutch from my first pair 



















Mom with tad from the above froglet 










Here's the three from the first clutch from the first pair at 3 1\2 months




























Here's from the first clutch from the second pair . At about 2 months
These are my favorites. I like how they have grey mixed in with the blue and red . 



















In both cases the mother looks like the picture above with the tad 
and the father is either mostly red or mostly blue and both sets of the froglets look more like the fathers . 

These guys just get bolder by the day they are not afraid of anything .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

All I have to say is :shock: :shock: :shock: . 
A month ago I took my one Escudo group out of their horizontal viv and put them into a 20H vert I bulit for them because they just didn't look comfortable in it . I had gotten a few clutches of eggs from them in it but they all went bad . Or so I thought . 
I was in the viv cutting out a couple brom pups to go in another tank when out of the corner of my eye I see something move . I was totally flabergasted to see a tiny froglet on the background ,That was the LAST thing I expected. He looks a little thin because he probably hasn't been fed for a while . I decided to leave him in there , mainly because he dissapeared somewere ! He couldnt have been long out of the water because he is tiny . So I tossed in a ton of springtails for him . I just hope he makes it . 
So finally my Red pair does good . ( I was seriously thinking of selling or trading them a week or so ago .) I hope they do as well in their new viv . I haven't seen any eggs in there yet but it is a jungle in there . But I have seen calling and courting though , I guess thats promising .
I think I'll keep them for a while  WOW

Now I have to find a proven all blue female Escudo for my blue pair or what I thought was a pair .


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mark thats awesome!!
Congats on all those froglets.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Man, sounds liek you have the Escudos assembly line working over there! How many total froglets is that now??


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

10 total 9 living this year so far


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well at least it's not too many... :roll: 
Congrats though, I was happy with my 2 but looks like you have hit a key that works for them, whatever it is. I did find mine transporting a tad the otehr day that I had never seen, so I guess it goes to show that little surprises pop up all the time.


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

wow thats small,i want one now lol


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

1)Older than old thread...
2)For someone that doesn't have darts, the one dart you want to avoid the MOST is one of the most ADVANCED-DIFFICULT-and SMALLEST(thus CHALLENGING) pumilio ever in O. p. escudo!

I think you have a lot of reading to do Mister(or Missus) 'alive', followed by months-years of starting out with keeping some of the beginning darts like D. leucomelas....


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

alivetheycried said:


> wow thats small,i want one now lol


Dude, why do you keep bumping extreamly old threads? And when you do reply, your comments are 'iffy.' Posting for the sake of posting to get your count up is rediculous. Just sayin.


----------

